# PA Medicaid approved modifiers?



## bbeatty (Aug 6, 2010)

I have been tring to find a list of approved modifiers for Pennsylvania Medicaid with no success.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  DPW is asking for $ back from a procedure done in 2006 where we used a modifier 53.  How are we to report a discontinued procedure to them?  Thanks in advance for any help that you can give!


----------



## rmilly (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes. I to would love to know for the state of North Carolina. They will tell you they don't accept a particular mod, but I can not find anywhere what they do accept !!!!


----------

